# CPT for injection to scalp bone flap



## beckycmbs (Nov 3, 2011)

Our pain management CRNA was treating pain at an anyeurism operative site; the scalp bone flap.  Does anyone know what CPT code to use for the injection (fluoro was used)?  Thank you!


----------

